# courrier envoyé sous thunderbird ???



## fonze (21 Mars 2007)

hello,

petit mystère : je n'ai jamais de trace de mes mails envoyés via thunderbird, le dossier "envoyés" est toujours vide ??? 

merci


----------



## elKBron (21 Mars 2007)

dans les paramètres de ton comptes, tu dois avoir un élément qui s appele "copies et dosiers". il te suffit de cocher la case "placer une copie dans" et d indiquer où


----------



## fonze (21 Mars 2007)

trop simple pour être ça...

la partie copie de messages envoyés dans dossier locaux est bien cochée... et pourtant le problème subsiste...


----------



## nicodeb (4 Mars 2010)

j'ai le même problème sur ma boîte du boulot ! rien à faire &#8230; pas de solution ?



*Note du modo : *Pour trouver une solution, il faut commencer par faire attention où on pose le problème. Par exemple, si avant d'ouvrir ce topic dans "Applications", fonze avais pris une minute pour lire l'annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui figure en tête de forum, ni vous ni moi n'aurions perdu de temps ! 

On déménage !


----------

